# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам объектив Гелиос-44-2 2/58 М42 с переходным кольцом под Canon

## Светлана79

Объектив с фокусным расстоянием 58 мм и светосилой 2.0. Один из самых распространённых советских объективов, хорошо зарекомендовал себя в качестве портретника. Для объективов серии "Гелиос" характерен мягкий рисунок и закручивание фона изображения. Минимальная дистанция фокусировки - 0.5 м. Крепление объектива - М42.

Стоимость 900 грн

----------

